# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  hướng dẫn chơi và cách bet trên http://bet.ifun.vn/

## nhatlinhit88

*Mình giới thiệu luôn cho anh em cách vào đăng nhập trang bet.ifun.vn. Đơn giản và tiện lợi, dễ chơi dễ trúng thưởng. Nhào zôzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

Hướng dẫn sử dụng:*

*1. Cách tạo tài khoản trên http://bet.ifun.vn* 

*Bước 1*: Truy cập http://bet.ifun.vn
*Bước 2*: Bấm vào “Đăng kí” ở góc phải màn hình như minh họa



*Bước 3*: Nhập các thông tin chính xác do chúng tôi yêu cầu. Trước khi bấm vào “Đăng kí” bạn buộc phải tích vào ô “Tôi đã đọc và chấp nhận các điều khoản của bet.ifun.vn”.




*Bước 4*: Xuất hiện bảng “ đăng ký thành công”, bấm vào “ok” để hoàn tất



*2. Hướng dẫn đăng nhập:* 

*Bước 1*: Truy cập http://bet.ifun.vn và chọn biểu tượng “Đăng nhập”



*Bước 2*: Điền các thông tin yêu cầu bao gồm: Tên Tài khoản – Mật khẩu đăng nhập – Mã xác nhận  Ấn “Go” như minh họa



*Bước 3*: Xuất hiện bảng báo đăng nhập thành công, bấm vào Ok để hoàn tất đăng nhập

----------


## dieulypretty

*bet.ifun.vn - Cổng thông tin game thể thao điện tử dự đoán kết quả bóng đá trực tuyến*

Hay đấy, chơi thôi. Sắp có giải Ngoại hạng anh. Biết thêm trang bet.ifun.vn này chơi được. Nhào zô thôi. Mà đang có sự kiện khuyến mãi nữa đấy, TOP CUỒNG NHIỆT, cực hấp dẫn. Anh em chơi thôi! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## 2edu

*T9w388*

Oh yeah, chơi mạnh tay nào các mem! :d

----------

